# Kharne The Deviant!



## MuGGzy (Dec 28, 2008)

"Counts As" Kharne the Betrayer...
Since I like the IDEA of Kharne's rules, but don't want a Khorne leader in my EC force, I decided to make my own take on Kharne.:so_happy:
I used the body and head from various OOP Confrontation minis and some 40K bits, and fabbed the axe from scratch.
As always C&C are welcomed and requested.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, that is Sweet!

And I love the Axe, its big, bad, and smiling  hehe

Also I am going to forward this pic to my friend who plays Khorn and HATES my EC army... and all things Slaanesh  he should love this one


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

nice, looks a hell of a lot better than my count as "Kharn"









(hopefully look a lot better after i slap some paint on him)


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

great work. i like the little bagged woman  and the axe is mean looking lol 

keep it up 

Do you have any pictures of 'Kharn' with your full army?


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

That's one huge axe!
Please don't call it 'Kharne the Deviant', that sounds boring for a 'counts as kharne, but is slaaneshi' model.
Nice model though.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is a very cool take on an EC style Kharn character, well done. However, I am going to go against the rest here and say that the axe is a bit too large. To me anyway.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great work. Really captures the slaaneshi character. +rep.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> That is a very cool take on an EC style Kharn character, well done. However, I am going to go against the rest here and say that the axe is a bit too large. To me anyway.


I have to agree with Wraithlord. It is a great take on an alternative to the norm, but the axe is oversized, and the gun arm is out of proportion with the rest of the body. He head itself is a little too large. I have this model, and I use it from time to time, so I may just be prejudiced here.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Whats ur base model for that guy!


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy bawlz that is the kinkiest model I've ever seen! Very nice work!!


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Someone is getting a Kharn-woody!


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

I also think the axe is a bit big, a bit cartoonish, but the model on the whole blew me away. The women around the bottom are a GREAT touch, even though I'm generally not a fan of that sort of thing.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice mini. Very Slaaneshi. One question though... How the Hell does he walk with naked chicks chained to him? They don't look like they walk so he has to drag them along like slugs. +rep from me. Where did you get the naked chick minis I need some for my Slaanesh soulgrinder.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Ha that looks kool dude nice


----------



## MuGGzy (Dec 28, 2008)

the base mini is a fig from the OOP metal Confrontation line. The head is from a diff oop metal confrontation mini. The hand is the older metal CSM Lord hand and yes I know its not a Plasma gun but it looked appropriately biomorphed so I thought it blended in and used it. The axe is plasticard and bits with green stuff. I know it's HUGE but IMHO a "demon weapon" named "Gorechild" should be HUGE and really he just needs to guide it, it pretty much swings itself. LOL


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Very cool mate thats a fantastic piece and a great paint job too round it off, I love the cold looking skin tone and the big ass daemon weapon. But Khorne does not approve of his warriors being painted pink ! :ireful2:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

You should call him Khaarnesh


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

dude if you can tll us the name of the modle the body and legs are from as i want it for a conversion you have inspired me to do so man


----------



## crzy eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

wat a wicked model it is done and painted awesome, the axe is way 2 big but that is sortah wat makes this model unique, i love it


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I still want to know where you got the naked chicks.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for necro'ing this thread so i got a chance to see it, that model is fantastic. Loads of character and it really pushes the boundaries of what you can do without looking silly or over the top.

It probbaly helps that i'm a sucker for oversized weapons, but that axe is gorgeous.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I was waiting for Var to comment on the size of the weapon...

Nice model though, love the colours, have some rep


----------



## MuGGzy (Dec 28, 2008)

LOL haven't logged in in a long time...

The chicks are on the fig already so I didn't have to "add" them at all. There is a boxed set from the Confrontation line that has 3 guys (well 2 guys and one chick) in it, they are metal and OOP but I cannot recall the name of them. I do recall that they are like solo or non aligned characters whatever they call them in that game system.


----------



## Azokazor (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice model, love the slaves and the curved spikes on the back.


----------

